# Chilean Juice bucket yeast



## ERASMO (Jan 22, 2010)

I am going to try a couple buckets of the Chilean juice when it becomes available in the spring here in Southeast Pa. What type of yeast would you use with that?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 22, 2010)

ERASMO said:


> I am going to try a couple buckets of the Chilean juice when it becomes available in the spring here in Southeast Pa. What type of yeast would you use with that?



What varieties are you planning on getting?

Have you checked withthe retailer to see if the juice is pre-inoculated? and if not, what they recommend?

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2010)

Like cp said, what yest I would use depends on what wine you are fermenting.


----------



## ERASMO (Jan 23, 2010)

I will probably try a Malbec and Cam.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## joeswine (Jan 26, 2010)

*yeast*

What I do is first determine what type wine I want to make then what type finish I want the wine to have,once this is done best to go into a yeast site and review the difference in the yeast after structure and decide if that fits your needs,sometimes when I'm not sure I buy a bottle of will say MELBEC,$8 to $12 dollar bottle see if I like the finish then decide on the yeast,wine making takes planning and experience even for use cellar dwellars.......


----------



## Omerta (Jan 26, 2010)

Gino Pinto's Carmenere and Malbec for me come Spring. Pasteur Red or RC212 I suppose.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a good link to many yeast strains available to us thanks to Tom! he is the one who discovered these PDF files for us and Smurfe pasted them on our site. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3554


----------



## Lurker (Jan 27, 2010)

Omerta, I'll meet you at Geno's. 2 Carmenere and 1 Malbec for me. I usually use only Premier Cuvee or RC 212. I'm Certainly not an expert and I really don't see much diff, in the diff yeasts. Premier Cuvee does not foam up much and RC 212 kills acid. As far as taste goes, I have no preference. I've read Tom's sticky note ( I think it was Tom) but as far as taste goes, I have no preference or clue.
We Italians know about Omorta and Omerta.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

Rich,
Since you are getting 2 Carmenere why don't you use 1 of each yeasts and "taste" the difference.
Remember, you are making wine to YOUR "taste"


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

I like to use Pastuer Red for most of my reds.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

I like RC212 on my reds


----------



## Lurker (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom, I've already done that. It could be me, but I taste no diff. That's not surprising since I don't have the greatest taste buds in the world.


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Its still early wait.. 
Remember the 3 "P's" !


----------



## Rock (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Rich,
> Since you are getting 2 Carmenere why don't you use 1 of each yeasts and "taste" the difference.
> Remember, you are making wine to YOUR "taste"



I tried this method this year on my merlot and syrah grapes.Icvd254 on my merlot and syrah yeast on my syrah then i blended after mlf was done.Time will tell.Big floral fruit forward right now.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 29, 2010)

*soth jersey people*

GOOD to see other wine makers here from south jersey ,I know their a lot of us down here.................lets keep in touch


----------



## Omerta (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm trying two different yeasts on my two cabs to see if there is a noticeable difference. The only thing is I'm putting one cab through MLF so that idea might not work.


----------



## ugh (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been making wine from juice about 3 seasons now including Chilean. An old timer who's wine I have tried and is always good told me never put anything in your wine..I tried it and my wine comes out just fine..The only time I did put anything in my wine was Sept when my Pinot Grigio was slow to start fermenting and come to find out that whites sometimes are slower to get going and some never really go hot and heavy..So it would have been fine I think without it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## joeswine (Feb 8, 2010)

*wine yeast differences*

OH ya,there is a marked differences in the type of yeast to type of juice used if you can't tell the difference then its in your taste buds,the fermentation is also different in the timing and the amount of foaming they produce,i started out with nothing in my wine,but understood quickly the art of wine making and the differences of the yeast and the character and structure they bring to the table,,,i know were all different in our approach but yeast does make a marked difference.......


----------

